# Joey 4K vs. Joey?



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm looking seriously at moving back to Dish from Directv this month. From a hardware point of view, I want a Hopper 3 for the den, and one wireless Joey for the TV in my sunroom (which gets moved out during the winter, thus a wireless Joey would allow us to move Dish with wherever we move that TV in the winter.)

The other TV is in the master bedroom. I don't need wireless in there (in fact, that's where our internet cable comes into the house) but I am wondering if it is worth trying to get a 4K Joey instead of a Joey. I don't have a 4K TV in there today, though it is a possibility this year.

Are there any advantages (or disadvantages) beyond the 4K function of the 4K Joey over the regular Joey? Is it newer chips and thus faster?

Thanks


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

First, the Wireless Joey is not 4k.
Second, from what i heard, the H3 and Joey 4k are faster in performance.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

nmetro said:


> First, the Wireless Joey is not 4k.
> Second, from what i heard, the H3 and Joey 4k are faster in performance.


Understand the wireless Joey is not 4K, but for the sunroom TV that's not a problem for a while, no intent to replace that TV with a 4K TV.

The H3 is a no brainer - when I call to make the switch I'll make it clear that is a must have for me to come back.

The deal I see in my "come back" mails every week is pretty good - the two year guarantee will be, even with the additional Hopper plus two joeys fees, will be about $40 less per month than what I'm paying for Directv today. The Hopper 3 is next gen tech compared to my Genie. And they are offering me a $200 gift card, icing on the cake.

Just want to make sure I get the hardware I want. The Hopper 3 and the wireless Joey I think are two of the pieces (assuming there are no problems with the wireless Joey in the sunroom, such as it being flakey unless the wireless from my router is "perfect" all the time.) Just wondering if I should push for the 4K Joey over the regular Joey.

As I type this - I assume if they set me up with the regular Joey vs, the Wireless Joey in the sun room (I already have the cable from the Directv install in that room) I can later easily switch to the wireless Joey - but if I start with the wireless Joey and he doesn't run the Dish cable to the sunroom from the Dish dish, it would be more of a problem to switch from the wireless to the wired Joey? Hmmm,.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

The 4K Joey is a fast as the Hopper 3 itself.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

make sure that you are aware of the "bugs" that come with the H3.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I haven't asked for an upgrade to H3 yet in part because I need wireless Joeys for 3 other TVs. I wasn't sure they would work with the H3 but comments above lead me to believe they will. Is that correct? It could be years before those 3 TVs now using wireless Joeys are replaced with 4K TVs. Absolutely no way to run cable to them so unless Dish comes out with a wireless 4K Joey I'll keep the ones I have. But the 70" TV is 4K and I'd love to have ability to use it's full potential.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

bnewt said:


> make sure that you are aware of the "bugs" that come with the H3.


Bugs are minimal. It would be an exaggeration if used to discourage the choice.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I moved back to DISH for the H3 setup. I have just the H3 and 2 Joey 2.0's. I mainly use the H3 as it is in the living room and love it.
I've used the Joey 2.0 in one of the bedrooms and really think it's fine - some have stated they went with the Joey 4K because of wanting the 4K compatibility, others because of the speed, and others for the built-in netflix and PIP (both have not yet materialized). I don't need or want the Joey 4K and am happy with my current setup. Also - there may be an additional fee for the Joey 4K's.

Let us know what you finally have installed.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Ah, the built in Netflix is a very attractive option. Is that currently implemented in the H3? Will it also work with a regular Joey, wireless Joey, or does it require a 4K Joey?


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

fudpucker said:


> Ah, the built in Netflix is a very attractive option. Is that currently implemented in the H3? Will it also work with a regular Joey, wireless Joey, or does it require a 4K Joey?


Netflix is working on my H3 and my Joey 2.0's. It is not yet implemented on the Joey 4K's. I don't think it works with Joey 1.0's or wireless Joey's, hopefully someone on here that uses those devices can jump in and let you know.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> Bugs are minimal. It would be an exaggeration if used to discourage the choice.


There are "features" that were on the previous Hopper's & items that worked that aren't available on H#
no red light to show recording
ota problems
new remote lacks functional buttons
multiview issues

and probably more that I haven't listed


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

No red light makes sense with 16 tuners. OTA problems (if you need OTA) I grant you, but note that DirecTV has stopped offering an OTA adapter. New remote is like by some and hated by others, but you can use the old remote. Multiview has had kinks reported. It works on mine with 4k, but it is new and was never available on previous Hoppers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The red light can come in handy if one needs to reboot. Using the red button to see what is going on on the system works better, but interrupting a recording may be more critical than interrupting live viewing.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it confirmed here that Netflix is not working on the wireless Joeys and the 4K Joeys? That would be disappointing, as we watch a lot of Netflix and being able to access it directly from our Dish receivers would be pretty amazing.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> The red light can come in handy if one needs to reboot. Using the red button to see what is going on on the system works better, but interrupting a recording may be more critical than interrupting live viewing.


If it's locked up enough that you can't select DVR and see the red buttons on active recordings, you have bigger problems and might as well reboot..


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> If it's locked up enough that you can't select DVR and see the red buttons on active recordings, you have bigger problems and might as well reboot..


but you shouldn't have to

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

fudpucker said:


> Is it confirmed here that Netflix is not working on the wireless Joeys and the 4K Joeys? That would be disappointing, as we watch a lot of Netflix and being able to access it directly from our Dish receivers would be pretty amazing.


Works on wireless but not 4K Joey. 7 months and counting not working 4K.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

n0qcu said:


> but you shouldn't have to
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


It's a silly debate. The red light is physically gone from the Hopper 3. If it's that important, you can always go back to Hoppers.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

tmanmi said:


> Works on wireless but not 4K Joey. 7 months and counting not working 4K.


That's strange - you'd think a feature like that would be on the latest gen Joey. Does anyone know why it's not on the 4K?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> It's a silly debate. The red light is physically gone from the Hopper 3. If it's that important, you can always go back to Hoppers.


the goal is to convince DISH to put it back on the H4

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> the goal is to convince DISH to put it back on the H4


The light is useful ... but the absence is not a deal breaker.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> The light is useful ... but the absence is not a deal breaker.


Yeah, I think it's a useful feature, I was thinking about it and i do notice (on the Genie) the red light when something is recording, but for me personally I don't think I'd notice if the light wasn't there (i.e. I don't really rely on it for anything - if I'm about to do a reset or such, I usually look at my list to see if anything is currently recording and that's a one button press.)


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

So, doing more thinking/planning on what to request if I move back to Dish from DTV this month. The feedback here has been very helpful.

No question - Hopper 3 (duh)

Factors on decision on the two Joeys:

It sounds like the Joey 2 and the wireless Joey both get the integrated Netflix and the 4K Joey does not. 
No one seems to know if/when the 4K Joey will have Netflix implemented?
The 4K Joey's main advantage, in addition to 4K capability, is it is faster than the Joey 2/Wireless Joey?

I'd like to have the wireless Joey for the TV in the sunroom. So that, when winter comes and the TV in the sunroom is no longer usable, we could move that TV and the wireless Joey to any location in the house we choose.
However, I do have some concern that I may get the install and they set up the wireless Joey in the sunroom, and then later I find my internet speed in the sunroom is not sufficient for a glitch free experience, and then, since the installer used the wireless Joey in the sunroom, he does not run cable to the sunroom so switching back to a wired Joey is not an option.

I suppose there are two "Workarounds" for that: one, ask the installer to go ahead and run the cable to the sunroom even though I won't use it now (and give him a nice tip - which I usually do anyway.) Two, get a wired Joey now, and then later purchase a wireless Joey and replace the wired one with that. (The cost for the wireless one is about $50?)

Thoughts?


----------

